# Jack Dempsey Teeth??



## MYC1313

Hi everyone, I've read a lot here and learned even more but this is my first post. I recently noticed that one of my Jacks had white stuff growing in it's mouth, and on closer inspection, I believe they're teeth. I'll try to get pictures up but so far it's been pretty elusive. Do Jack Dempsey grow teeth in the front of their mouths (top and bottom)? They're pretty huge and now I've noticed that my slightly bigger Electric Blue Gene Jack has also started growing teeth. Please let me know if you have any information because now I'm beginning to worry about my other fish. The Jacks are the largest fish in the tank and they have never been too aggressive but they do nip at my other fish from time to time. I have 1 Jack, 1 EBGJ, 4 Salvini, 1 Flowerhorn, and 1 Arowana in a 125 w/ a DIY BG. Teeth mean danger and danger means I have to start my 180 gallon up quicker than expected (I had been waiting on finishing my basement first). This is my first fish tank and any help could be useful, thanks.


----------



## fug202

MYC1313 said:


> Hi everyone, I've read a lot here and learned even more but this is my first post. I recently noticed that one of my Jacks had white stuff growing in it's mouth, and on closer inspection, I believe they're teeth. I'll try to get pictures up but so far it's been pretty elusive. Do Jack Dempsey grow teeth in the front of their mouths (top and bottom)? They're pretty huge and now I've noticed that my slightly bigger Electric Blue Gene Jack has also started growing teeth. Please let me know if you have any information because now I'm beginning to worry about my other fish. The Jacks are the largest fish in the tank and they have never been too aggressive but they do nip at my other fish from time to time. I have 1 Jack, 1 EBGJ, 4 Salvini, 1 Flowerhorn, and 1 Arowana in a 125 w/ a DIY BG. Teeth mean danger and danger means I have to start my 180 gallon up quicker than expected (I had been waiting on finishing my basement first). This is my first fish tank and any help could be useful, thanks.


Yes, JD's have teeth (as do all cichlids). You can see them along the lower jaw in this photo. They're present on the upper side as well.
- Ian


----------



## tabby003

Cue jaws music here~~~ :fish:


----------



## SEAN420

no wonder cichlids lose fins so easily. makes sense now


----------



## BigJag

SEAN420 said:


> no wonder cichlids lose fins so easily. makes sense now


 Could u tell.me how u get your tank info to show up underneath your posts?


----------



## tabby003

that's called your 'signature'. It can be adjusted in your profile settings!


----------



## BigJag

tabby003 said:


> that's called your 'signature'. It can be adjusted in your profile settings!


 Thank you.


----------



## MYC1313

Ok so I guess taking pictures of fish is something you really can't appreciate until you try yourself...anyway, these are on a smart phone so not anything to write home about but here goes, hope this works.

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3273/img20111229202443.jpg
http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8904/img20111229202432.jpg
http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/9280/img20111229202341.jpg
http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/481/img20111229202042.jpg
http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/8023/img20111229202009.jpg


----------

